

What Makes Work Meaningful? Ask a Zookeeper - sergeant3
http://daily.jstor.org/meaningful-work-zookeepers/

======
scarmig
Isn't it a sad sign when you see an article about a Zookeeper, and you're
momentarily confused why it's talking about animals and zoology?

~~~
jkot
Not really, many of us use Zookeeper and follow its creators. Also this is
Hacker News, not lifestyle magazine. But on second guess...

------
Kiro
I've always wanted to work with animals. The thing is that I love programming
too. If only I could combine the two.

~~~
knodi123
create the next farmville?

Just kidding. But seriously, there's a lot of room for robotics in livestock
management.

Visit a ranch, and then come home and write as many ideas for automation or
data intelligence as you can come up with. Show your list to the rancher, see
what he thinks.

Make your own path in life. Be a trailblazer, so that ten years from now,
there's an article about you on HN that inspires kids to forge their own
paths.

